# Trivia 11/29



## luckytrim (Nov 29, 2018)

trivia 11/29
DID YOU KNOW...
Butter was the first food product allowed by law to have  artificial
coloring.  It is completely white in its natural  state.


1. Movie Tag-Lines Dept ;
‘For Harry and Lloyd every day is a no-brainer.'
2. First Novel Lines Dept ;
"If you want to find Cherry-Tree Lane all you have to do is  ask the
Policeman at the cross-roads."
3. According to superstition, why should you cover your mouth  when you
sneeze?
4. Which of the following is NOT a part of the first  amendment?
  a. - Freedom of religion
  b. - Right to petition
  c. - Right to assembly
  d. - Trial by jury
5. Which Tribe of Israel, named for Jacob and Leah's third  son, fulfilled 
the duties of the priesthood for the Jewish  people?
  a. - Reuben
  b. - Dan
  c. - Judah
  d. - Levi
6. When it comes to footwear, what is the 'Shank'  ?
  a. - Part of the tongue structure of the shoe
  b. - Part of the heel structure of a shoe
  c. - Part of the arch supporting structure of a  shoe
  d. - Part of the toe structure of a shoe
7. How old must you be to run for the U.S. Senate  ?
8. How many official languages does South Africa have  ?
  a. - 5
  b. - 7
  c. - 9
  d. - 11

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The erosion rate of Niagara Falls is such that it will slowly  move upstream 
and disappear into Lake Erie in about 12,300  years.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Dumb and Dumber'
2. 'Mary Poppins'
3. To keep your soul from escaping
4. - d (It's in the Seventh)
5. - d
6. - c
7.  - 30
8. - d

CRAP !!
Niagara is the second largest waterfall in the world. Before  you cancel your
honeymoon suite with the heart-shaped tub, keep in mind that  in the past
12,000 years the falls have moved about seven miles upstream  and, at this
rate, they will disappear into Lake Erie in just under 23,000  years.


----------

